# Charging System Issue



## djhill27 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello guys,

I have issue with my 1997 Nissan Altima while driving home last week I noticed my gauges were not working and had no overdrive capabilities. After driving for a while the car shut off, I had the car towed home. I had the battery and alternator checked and they were up to specs. The car starts up but the charging system doesn't kick in to keep the battery charged. I have noticed that the cluster, radio, alternator all seem to be failing because of the same issue. I just checked the fuses and only half of them were getting power but the were in good shape. 

Has anyone ever experienced this problem?

Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec. and the factory service manual (FSM) should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, first thing to do is to turn the ignition switch key to the "ON" position and make sure the charging system warning light is operating. If the bulb is burnt out, the charging system will not charge. If the bulb is OK but still does not illuminate, the circuit must be tested. If the warning lamp does illuminate, then the next thing to check is to make sure the circuit between the battery positive post, or fusible link, to the connection in back of the alternator is good. On Nissans, this will be a thick (approx. 10 gauge) white wire to the "BAT" post on the back of the alternator. It's not uncommon for this wire to get corroded and burn up, creating resistance in the circuit. So, before assuming an alternator is bad, make sure this circuit is good and battery voltage is getting to the alternator. It's also important to make sure the alternator belt is tight and not slipping and the battery connections are clean and tight. Also, it is NOT a good idea to disconnect a battery cable on a computer controlled vehicle while running to test the alternator. This is a good way to damage an ECU. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECU memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!


----------

